# Ariens 926LE modifications



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi

I have an Ariens 926LE since many years and modified it a bit, It has taller wheels and a 305CC B&S motor. As I need a small snowblower which must throw snow far away, I decided to keep it and will mod it again. I got a Honda GX390 motor and I will change the impeller sheave from 2.75 to 3.25 inches. As the Honda GX390 shaft will be 1 inch higher than the B&S engine, the stock plastic housing will not fit with the Honda engine. 

Is there another plastic housing from another Ariens model I could buy which will fit with the Honda engine ?

Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

If you are looking for distance, the best bang for your buck would be to add an impeller kit to your existing impeller, and keep your Briggs engine, and then smile. No need to go with a Honda engine or the bigger pulley. How far are you trying to move the snow ? As they say, Keep it Simple.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF legarem

I would doubt there would be anything ready made but that's just a guess. Might not be too difficult to make a spacer out of some sheet steel to raise the current housing. Just depends on if the width gives you enough clearance for the bigger pulley.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I have in hand a Honda GX390 brand new. I installed it on my Ariens this afternoon. I have to wait to receive my bigger pulley. Impeller kit is cheduled later when i'll change the impeller bearing. Here is the result I want here: 






I will never do that with my BS motor. Since I have a metal roof, snow falling from it is hard and heavy to throw away.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Is the Honda GX390 a snowblower engine? If not you may have to "dress it" for winter use....


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

This was my next question as I heard there's something to modify with GX engines to use them in winter. Any information to do that ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

legarem said:


> This was my next question as I heard there's something to modify with GX engines to use them in winter. Any information to do that ?


If I was buying a new GX engine for a snowblower I'd buy a snowblower engine, they are sold through dealers as complete snowblower replacement engine.
A lot of people have been successful using general purpose GX engines (and predators 212cc) but a winter engine or snowblower engine has various differences including covered fan shroud and pull start, non-air filter air intake system, throttle and governor covering to prevent freezing, "anti-icing" kit and probably different jetting.
Some general purpose GX engines also do not have a charge coil.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You'd want to remove the air filter. Isn't much dust in the air in winter and if left in place it can ice up and kill the engine.
Make a box of some sort to protect the carb and linkage from snow. If it has a way to take in warm air from the head or side of the engine all the better.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I looked at the carburator specs for a GX390 and a HS1332

Gx390 has a # 95 main jet and the motor on the HS1332 has a main jet #102. Pilot jet are the same. I was wondering if the main jet difference is for air temperature compensation or because HS1332 motor doesn't have any air filter ? I don't like the idea to run a motor without an air filter. I thought using only the stock foam air filter installed in the GX390 (opening the paper filter). Hot inlet tube shouldn't be very hard to fit with the stock airbox.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

look up the largest snowblower in that series that ariens made. i have a 924044 1032 with a predator gx390 clone and i had the same issues. turns out for the largest machine in the 924 series family the st1236 they made belt cover risers which worked perfectly on my blower


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have ran my Predator and Greyhound engines with the stock air filters with no issues.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Shryp said:


> I have ran my Predator and Greyhound engines with the stock air filters with no issues.


Did you fabricate something to trap some of the heat off the engine ??


Legarem, You can run a filter if you want but if you go look at new snowblowers they won't have one. There just isn't much dirt in the air when everything is covered with a foot or two of snow.
If your GX presently has an air filter setup it's likely a smaller jet for non-winter operation. But that's just a guess, not a fact. It's only about a 6% difference so you can always try it out and if it's hunting in cold weather when not under load or you think the power is not what it should be, swap to a bigger jet.

I always get a kick out of seeing a rototiller re-powered with a snowblower engine and knowing how much dirt and grit it's been sucking in !!! Most people buying a cheap tiller likely never think of it not having a filter :surprise:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Did you fabricate something to trap some of the heat off the engine ??


I did not, but maybe we don't get enough wind or wet snow. I know some people do.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

43128 said:


> look up the largest snowblower in that series that ariens made. i have a 924044 1032 with a predator gx390 clone and i had the same issues. turns out for the largest machine in the 924 series family the st1236 they made belt cover risers which worked perfectly on my blower


Great !

I tried to find this part number but don't see it in parts diagram. Unfortunatly, they don't show the motor with surrounding parts for this model.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

Can you build up the bottom of the shroud, or where it will rest, to make it sit higher?

K


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe our forum member Shaw351 showed some belt cover raiser brackets a few weeks ago that I think may work to clear the pulley in your case. Maybe he'll chime in soon....


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Legarem, here is link to my posting #159 on the issue you are having. Was easy fix. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/69882-st1032-restoration-4.html

You can just bend up light gauge steel to raise your belt guard, similar to my pixx. Just ask if you have questions, id be glad to help you out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Here are a few of Shaw351 belt cover raiser brackets from his thread.

Looks like you need just one raiser in the right side of the cover (looking from the handle bars side).


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Motor was installed today with new pulley straps etc. With the bigger pulley, I had to modify the tensioner so I could adjust the double roller wheel to give less belt tension. I placed the plastic bell housing so it was attached like it was at the left. I made a metal extension to attach it at right, There's near 1 inch of unprotected crack with the bell housing at right.

Do this plastic cover just there for user protection or it must be tight so no snow can go inside on the pulleys and straps ?

Thanks


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if the cover is missing snow will get on the belts and cause them to slip. the cover is necessary


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

43128 said:


> if the cover is missing snow will get on the belts and cause them to slip. the cover is necessary


So my modified cover must seal very well against snow coming inside to the belts. I have to find another way to do it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

legarem said:


> So my modified cover must seal very well against snow coming inside to the belts. I have to find another way to do it.


Post a few pics of the cover installed to see if we can give you a few ideas on how to modify it....


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

I can't upload pictures. I read you had to write at least 10 messages to add pictures. As I hit 10 messages i'll try again


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry, pictures can't be uploaded when dragging them.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Anyway here was all the mods done to this 926LE. Picts will come later if I find a way to upload them.

Previously done

Changed the small original wheels with bigger Craftsman wheels model. Ends of shaft had to be machined to 7/8 inch.
Added grease zots to wheel shaft bushings
Straightening chute and speed levers
Shimming chute rotation gear mechanism
Changed 4 blades impeller for modern 3 blades (better straight snow projection)
Shimming all tensionners
Two belts kit installed
Strenghtening the chute cable at control rotation point 
Opening the chinese impeller bearing to replace the inside grease with Honda moly paste. ( I still have the original 2007 bearing)
Changed the Tecumseh 9 hp for a BS 305 cc engine

Now recently done

Replacing the BS engine for a Honda GX390. I had to drill only 2 holes in the Ariens casing
Changing the 2.75 inches impeller pulley for a 3.25. I used the old pulley to do a 1-1/2 bushing between the two pulleys.
Traction pulley modified with a dremmel to fit it with the GX490 shaft conicity near the motor.
Installing new belts mxv4-400 and 3L360
Belt tension wheel tensionner and metal guide modified.

Perhaps will be done some day

Adding 3 impeller pads so impeller gap will be reduced
Using the 12 V Honda startor by adding a 12 V battery on the Ariens. (will depend if motor is hard to start during cold days)


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

legarem said:


> I can't upload pictures. I read you had to write at least 10 messages to add pictures. As I hit 10 messages i'll try again


No, this is not needed any more, but you have to upload the pictures properly.

This is what I do using a PC with Windows 10:

Click 'reply', click 'GO ADVANCED', write your text and browse down until you see 'MANAGE ATTACHMENTS' and click on it, click 'Browse', select the desire picture and click 'Open' (if you want to upload more then one picture repeat the 2 prior steps up to 10 pictures), click 'UPLOAD', once it uploads it (them) you'll see your loaded files under 'current attachments' below the "BROWSE" window, you can close this window now or just minimize it, click 'PREVIEW POST' and you should be able to see your picture under 'Attached Thumbnails', If all looks good click 'SUBMIT REPLY'.

Note: You have to have some text in order to upload attachments otherwise it won't work.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Some pictures


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Here is the belt housing with the open crack on one side


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Looking at the picture seems that all you need is a flat extension on the cover bolted to the frame and the cover. Like what you have now but as wide as the cover. You could even give it like a 'U' shape to wrap it on the cover and have less chance of snow getting inside the blower....


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

what you have right now is ok but on a windy day snow will find its way in


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

As I have gravel in my pathway at the beginning of the winter, I have to paint inside the chute with something though. Any suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Por15 is the toughest rust preventive paint that I know of.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Por15 is the toughest rust preventive paint that I know of.


I painted my car hitch with this product but does it resist well against abrasion ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I haven't use it myself, but I've read that it hardened like a 'rock' so I'd say yes, it should resist abrasion well.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe look into painting it and then putting a stainless or plastic liner in it.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

legarem said:


> Here is the belt housing with the open crack on one side


Legarem.... easy fix for this gap. 

Just make a cardboard template like I've crudely done in the pixx, lower template is the flat metal shape you'll cut out, then bend 90 degrees at the dotted line to look like the upper template. It should fit nicely underneath / behind the guard. Paint black and it should look like it came from the factory. 
Hope this helps you on your project.


----------



## legarem (Sep 9, 2017)

Today was the day to see if my modified Ariens 926 LE with the Honda GX390 was doing a great job.

We had a snow storm with near 1foot of snow

- Engine starts fine in cold days
- Less vibration compared to the BS 305 CC previously fitted 
- Eats full bucket height of snow like an ogre at good walking speed
- Throwing distance of snow didn't change much even with a bigger motor pulley. I thought it would be better even if it's not bad. It's not like the video already published in my message. As I didn't have the time to install the impeller kit, this is possibly what's make a difference in snow projection between mine and the one in the video.
- Throwing distance at left is probably better than it was. 

I love this machine. If I ever wants something better, I would like to have something to unlock wheels to move the machine easier. Perhaps adding a battery to use the electric starter.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

*Belt Guard*

Yes, Ariens makes a perfect fit cover. I had the same issue as you on my 9526 DLE Pro #926024. I swapped my Tecumseh 9.5 hp 318 OHV for a LCT 414. The crank sat 1" taller as well. I used the belt cover from a Pro #926038 with the B&S 420. I also bent a piece of metal to keep the run off from going onto the belts.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool thread, Nice job putting it together. The impeller kit should certainly help a bit with your throwing distance. 

The HSS1332 auger drive pulley is 3.5 inches. Incase you are on the fence about going even bigger then your 3.25 pulley.

Keep us updated on your next move.


----------

